# Audit Tool Requested



## dbasssett (Feb 25, 2009)

We are in the process of revamping our audit program and would like to know if anyone has an audit tool for anesthesiology. Code selection is done by the coders rather than billing providers. Any and all input is appreciated.


----------



## jdrueppel (Feb 25, 2009)

Are we talking about pre-submission (coding/data entry) or post-pay (coding/data entry/payment) audits?

Julie, CPC


----------



## dbasssett (Feb 26, 2009)

These are prospective audits, pre-submission.


----------



## jdrueppel (Feb 26, 2009)

Our pre-submission audits are done manually by the coders.  Our coders, myself being one of them, code out AND data enter the charges.  We rotate "claims" days and the coder that does claims for that day audits the previous days charges.  We are a group of 40+ anesthesia providers so it's a time consuming but necessary task.  With this procedure in place it means that every claim that is generated has been looked at by a coder at least twice.  This is not a fool proof method but it's the best I have come up with.  Thankfully, our billing program is very automated and we enter charges by the CPT codes with full CPT descriptors (versus the ASA codes) which I feel assists the coders when a CPT code does not cross to an anatomically appropriate ASA code and prompts them to check their coding. 

Post-pay audits are done by me randomly and as problems arise.

So I don't have an "auditing tool" for you.  Are there any auditing capabilities within your billing program that could assist you?

Julie, CPC


----------

